
University of Cambridge to kill homegrown email service in favour of Microsoft - imurray
https://www.theregister.com/2020/08/04/cambridge_uni_decommissioning_hermes_email/
======
joosters
I can remember the good old days of telnetting into hermes to read my mail...

------
082349872349872
Is fanf2 retiring?

~~~
joosters
His homepage ( @ the wonderfully named dotat.at domain) says he's looking
after the central DNS and email servers, but his work homepage says he's just
responsible for DNS services and domain name registrations. So maybe he
doesn't manage the email side any more?

